# Routing einer IP-Adresse auf eine Andere IP-Adresse innerhalb Windows



## Chris.O (9 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine SPS von Wago im Feld (IP-Adresse 192.168.1.100), die an einem VPN-Router hängt.
Über unser Firmennetz kann ich mich via VPN auf den VPN-Router verbinden und bekomme generell auch Zugriff zur Wago-SPS.
Innerhalb unseres Firmennetzes, wird aber nun leider die Wago SPS für mich unter der IP-Adresse 192.168.88.100 sichtbar, da 192.168.1.100 für andere dinge im Firmennetz verwendet wird.

Nun möchte ich aber nicht jedes mal innerhalb codesys die kommunikationsparameter auf  192.168.88.100 umstellen, sondern die 192.168.1.100 lassen.

Meine Idee war nun eine Art Routing innerhalb Windows durchzuführen, dass mir die IP-Adresse 192.168.88.100 auf 192.168.1.100 "umleitet"

weiß jemand ob das in der Konsole mit dem Befehl
"route add -p 192.168.1.100 MASK 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.100" generell funktionieren kann? (habs mal kurz ausprobiert, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich alles richtig gemacht hab)
Hat jemand eine andere/bessere Idee?

Danke!

Gruß Chris


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (9 Mai 2018)

Dieses Routing (NAT) sollte doch der Router können. Normalerweise brauchst du da in Windows nichts einrichten.
Erst recht nicht, wenn du über VPN drauf gehst.

Anlagennetz <Router> Firmennetz

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist der Router ja Gateway zum Firmennetz, also über LAN. Dann sind auf jeden Fall beide Netze schon einmal voneinander getrennt und dann können auch ruhig sowohl im Firmennetz als auch im Anlagennetz die gleichen IP-Adressen verwendet werden, da es private Adressen sind.

Wenn du über VPN auf die Anlage gehst, dann wird ja der Tunnel durch das Firmennetz bis zum Router aufgebaut. In dem Fall hat der Router auch eine eigene VPN-IP, über welche er erreichbar ist. Je nach dem welchen VPN-Server du verwendest musst du im Router entsprechende NAT bzw. Port Forwarding Regeln einstellen, damit deine Pakete entsprechend zur WAGO weitergeleitet werden.

Vielleicht kannst du ein bisschen mehr zum Aufbau eurer Infrastruktur sagen, dann wird es vielleicht einfacher zu erklären...

EDIT: Ich glaube ich habe dich falsch verstanden, aber wäre trotzdem dankbar über ein paar mehr Infos... Ist der Router im Feld als VPN-Client oder Server konfiguriert? Wenn als Client, welcher Server wird verwendet? Eigener? Mobilfunkrouter oder LAN-to-LAN-Router?


----------



## Chris.O (14 Mai 2018)

Hallo Sven,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
wie du schon geschrieben hast, sind meine Netze voneinander getrennt und theoretisch könnte ich natürlich die gleiche IP verwenden. Leider wird die IP-Adresse die ich dem WAGO im Firmen-Netz geben möchte, bereits im Firmennetz verwendet => ich brauche eine andere IP. 
Da ich leider auch keinen Zugriff auf unseren Firmen-Router oder die VPN-Verbindungs-Einstellungen habe, kann ich daran auch nicht viel ändern.
Der VPN-Router bei der WAGO benutzt OpenVPN und ist als Server eingerichtet.

Prinzipieller Aufbau der Struktur:
Ich bin mit meinem Firmenrechner am Firmennetz. Möchte ich einen VPN-Tunnel zu unserm Kunden aufbauen, logge ich mich auf unserer VPN-Seite im Intranet ein. Der VPN-Tunnel wird dann über ein DMZ zum Kunden aufgebaut. Dort hängt dann ein VPN-Router von uns, an dem wiederum die Anlage hängt. Somit wird dann quasi der WAGO-PFC in unser Firmennetz eingebunden.

Ich möchte nun lokal an meinem Rechner eine Art Routing einrichten, damit ich nicht immer die mir zugewiesene IP im CodeSys einstellen muss, wenn ich mich per VPN einloggen möchte. 
Quasi:
Wago-PFC ist bei mir mit 192.168.88.100 zu erreichen => dies soll lokal am Rechner auf 192.168.1.100 geroutet werden, damit ich über CoDeSys den Wago PFC mit 192.168.1.100 erreichen kann, statt mit 192.168.88.100

Das mit dem "route add -p 192.168.1.100 MASK 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.100" war nur eine Idee...leider kenne ich mich hier zu wenig aus, ob das auch den gewünschten Erfolg hat


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (14 Mai 2018)

Danke für die Infos. Aber so richtig verstehe ich das noch nicht.

Anlagennetz:
Die WAGO hat eine private IP-Adresse (192.168.1.100), die auch so projektiert wurde und über die sie auch lokal erreichbar ist.
Der VPN-Router hat eine private IP-Adresse im gleichen Netzbereich (muss ja so sein) und ist vermutlich als Gateway "nach draußen" bzw. ins Internet konfiguriert, z. B. 192.168.1.1 (lokal). Weiterhin hat dieser Router auch eine öffentliche IP-Adresse, die der Router im Internet hat. Innerhalb eines VPNs hat dieser Router jedoch i. d. R. noch eine dritte IP-Adresse, nämlich jene, die im als Netzwerkteilnehmer im virtuellen privaten Netzwerk (VPN) zugeteilt wurde.

Firmennetz:
Du sitzt mit deinem PC im Firmennetz und hast irgendeine IP-Adresse, vmtl. im Raum 192.168.1.x.
Über einen Router oder Gateway kommst du nun ins Internet.
Über euer Intranet startest du einen OpenVPN-Client (wenn der Router Server ist, geht es ja nicht anders) und bekommst dann ebenfalls eine VPN-IP-Adresse zugewiesen, damit auch dein Rechner als Teilnehmer im VPN sitzt).

Im Umkehrschluss heißt das ja, dass du Pakete an die WAGO über die VPN-Adresse an den Router schickst. Dieser soll die Pakete dann entsprechend an die WAGO weiterleiten. Für mich klingt das nach simplem Port Forwarding im Router. Sprich: Du sendest ein Paket an die VPN-Adresse des Routers im Feld über Port 0815 (keine Ahnung, welchen Codesys bzw. die WAGO hier verwendet), der Router erkennt den Port und leitet es weiter an die WAGO. Dabei ist es völlig unerheblich, ob die WAGO die gleiche IP-Adresse im privaten Netzwerk hat wie ein anderer Teilnehmer in eurem Firmennetz, da diese ja physikalisch getrennt sind bzw. die Pakete ja eh über VPN verschickt werden.

Ich schlage vor, du hältst da noch einmal Rücksprache mit eurer IT. Vielleicht hat auch ausm Forum hier noch jemand eine Idee, aber das wäre die meiner Meinung nach sinnvollste Lösung. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch im CodeSys eine Möglichkeit, die IP-Adressen transparent auszutauschen ohne, dass an der Projektierung etwas geändert werden muss. Leider kenne ich mich mit Codesys selbst gar nicht aus.


----------



## Chris.O (14 Mai 2018)

Hi Sven,

danke für dein schnelles Feedback!
Prinzipiell ist das genau so, wie dus erklärt hast.

Meine Verbindung prinzipiell funktioniert auch tadellos! Port Forwarding etc. funktioniert also auch gut.
Mein Problem ist nur die IP-Adresse. 
Wenn ich über das VPN-Netz mit der Wago verbunden bin, ist diese mit 192.168.88.100 zu erreichen. Ich möchte diese aber gerne mit 192.168.1.100 erreichen, da ich innerhalb meiner CoDeSys Programmierumgebung die IP-Adresse meines Zielgerätes angeben muss. Aktuell müsste ich hier dann die 192.168.88.100 einstellen und alles läuft. 
Wenn ich nun aber in Realität vor Ort bin, müsste ich wieder die 192.168.1.100 einstellen. Nun möchte ich ganz einfach, dass ich im CoDeSys fest die 192.168.1.100 eingestellt lasse.
Bin ich nun mit VPN-Netz verbunden, bekomme ich ja für die WAGO-PFC wieder die 192.168.88.100 zugewiesen. Nun möchte ich LOKAL AN MEINEM PC (da ich sonst aktuell nirgends Zugriff habe) alle Pakete von Hardware Wago (192.168.1.100 in dessen Netz) Über VPN-Tunnel (Wago bei mir erreichbar) 192.168.88.100 an IP 192.168.1.100 (LOKAL AN MEINEM PC) und von Dort an meinen PC  (mit meiner eigenen IP Adresse 192.168.1.x) geschickt werden. Ebenso umgekehrt => Mein PC => 192.168.1.100 => 192.168.88.100 => VPN-Tunnel => 192.168.1.100 Hardware Wago

Hierzu noch irgend eine Idee?

Ich weiß, ist blöd zu erklären und hört sich etwas kompliziert an....Sorry...


----------

